# hot tub base...on a grade...go low or high with base??



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> Either way - best to dig out or build up?


Ayuh,.... Both,....

Dig the high side, 'n use the spoils to fill the low side,....
5" down on the high side, level across, compacted in 2" lifts,....
Then add yer 10" of compacted 3/4" minus crusher run stone to level, also compacted in 2" lifts,....

Just be sure to pitch in high side to drain _Around_ the tub's pad,....

Everything can be final graded with top dirt to lessen the drop-off, support grass, 'n be mowable,...


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

*cuts are generally stronger than fills,,, moving fill from the high side to the low's great & always an engineer's goal when designing,,, caution, tho - you'll need to be certain of the compaction on the 'fill' side,,, btw, good video, neal*


----------

